
A Precursor Piece to DNA Was Found in Star Material - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/a-precursor-piece-to-dna-was-found-in-star-material
======
gus_massa
Note that a it is not the first organic molecule found in similar locations.
This has 7 atoms, there are other 10 molecules of 7 atoms that were found
before
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_interstellar_and_circu...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_interstellar_and_circumstellar_molecules#Seven_atoms_\(11\))

